# soap making supply catalogs ?



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm a total newbie to soap, infact the only thing i know about it is that i want to make it :help

I prefer to do my shopping through catalogs as they hurt my eyes less - are there any suppliers you would reccomend that provide printed catalogs ? If so, could you please let me know the web address or phone number so i can order them ? Any certain tips or start up kits/supplies you would reccomend ? Books ? I'd just like to do easy goat milk soaps for us, friends and family, and then maybe one day to sell locally. Thanks !


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have tried to find something like this several times for my folks who are not on the internet who take soap classes to buy their products. I haven't found one. So I downloaded from them.

Honestly though if you just ship with one scent place, like aromahaven.com lets just say, you can actually call them and tell them I need some of the lemon, some of the peach and some of the apple scent I ordered last time, they will bill you and ship. Most of the places are very people friendly. I also prefer catalogs and still order all my jefferspet.com stuff through their 3 catalogs each winter.

Also really look...you might like me find out you have a scent store right in your hometown...I don't use her but she is less than 15 minutes from me.

If you are just starting out most of what you want to start with is at Wallmart and regular stores. If you can't find lye you can order it online but also something we found out is the liscense feed stores have to carry some chemicals...the can order lye also!!! vicki


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Vicki - i did look at the supplier's listed here but also couldn't find any with catalogs.

As for buying supplies to start with at like Wal-mart - what do i need ? Is there a good list somewhere for somebody totally new to soaping to start with ? Thanks !


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Well I always recommend the Wallmart recipe. Lard, coconut oil and (soybean, salfflower, sunflower, olive oil) Also pick up some generic spray on PAM.

Over in the kitchen section they have these kitchen drawer organizers that are black, they hook together and are a couple bucks each. They make 4 nice sized bars in each log mold. 

Wallmart also carries stickblenders and soapbuckets (over in the paint section they have perfect 2 gallon house beautiful empty pails. Get a pair of living gloves in housewares, and goggles over in sporting goods.

Lye, start hunting...ACE hardware stores, lowes, homedepot type places, or call around to plumbers or other places that carry chemicals, or when you order scent also order lye. 100% sodium hydroxide, it is drain cleaner, but it is 100%...not liquid plumber etc. Robics is one brand that is a drain cleaner that is 100% SH.

Over in stationary is postal scales.

And really that is it.

Now go to the recipe section and read the wallmart instructions through several times.

When you get home weigh your 3 or 4 molds you bought, or even 1, on your new scale set on ounces. Now hit the Tare feature which will set the scale back to zero. Now fill up your mold with water and put it back on the scale...what this reads, times as many molds as you have is the ounces of butters and oils you want your recipe to make.

Go to thesage.com click on the soap calculator. Put the wallmart recipe in exactly as it is....64 ounces of lard, 35.5 ounces of coconut oil, and 16.5 ounces of what ever oil you purchased. Click at the bottom of the screen and it makes the recipe, now click resize and put in your ounces you came up with for the size recipe you need for your batch. The Wallmart recipe is actually sized to fit exactly into old Martha Stewart Utility Trays you can no longer purchase.

Hints....heat your lard in it's container in the microwave for 4 minutes then weigh the lard...same with the coconut oil which is solid in cool rooms, only it only takes about 2 minutes to make it warm. Glopping out lard or coconut oil to make the amount you need is messy.

Good luck with this and if you are close enough to someone else on this forum, ask them to give you a class! Vicki


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

WOW Thanks Vicki ! I'm so excited - and will hopefully be picking everything up i need this weekend ! Thats exactly what i needed to know to get started, thank you so much for helping me start :+) Oh, i have another silly question - where could i get my scents locally ? Like what kind of stores have them or what type (what are they called so i can search around ) ? Any special kinds of scents or oils to buy or stay away from ?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

google.com Fragrance Oils in Wisconsin then google the largest city near you. Essential Oils in Wisconsin also, most sell some of each. You do not want to go to local craft places like JoAnn's etc...their stuff is expensive and cut. The essential oils found in Health Food stores are crapola, they are mostly carrier oils because they can be used topically, our essential oils we use can not be used topically without carrier oils to dilute them. The closer you order to the manufacturer the better. Vicki


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Bitter Creek Candle supply is in Ashland. I have gotten alot of my scents there. (I drive through there on my way to Duluth)

http://www.candlesupply.com/


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.glorybeefoods.com/gbf/

It's across the country from you, but they do have a printed catalog.


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks everybody ! Wish me luck !


----------

